# Internet browser not connecting to sites but MSN works



## SaadHabib (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey,
I have recently been unable to connect to any websites, despite being connected to the internet. I'm aware of the fact that I'm connected to the internet because MSN connects perfectly well.
I'm running the new Internet Explorer..I think that would be IE 7? I also had someone send me Mozilla Firefox over MSN and I installed that, but I encounter the same problem on that browser.
I have also made sure I disabled any firewalls and programs from running and preventing sites from loading.

I would greatly appreciate any help on the matter. Thanks.


----------



## Phoenyx (Jan 17, 2007)

Try this: 

Click on Start and then Run. Type "cmd" (no quotes) and click OK. In the Command Prompt, type "telnet google.com 80" (again, no quotes) and hit Enter. 

If the Command Prompt just goes blank with a flashing cursor in the top, that's a good sign. If you get any other results, post them here.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

What type of Internet connection do you have: (Dial-up, DSL or cable broadband?)

If you have an external modem and a high speed connection, sometimes data can intrude between the phone/cable lines and the modem.

First thing to do is:

From the sites that you can get to clear out your History, Cache Files and cookies from both Firefox and IE.

NOTE: WHEN YOU CLEAR YOUR BROWSERS COOKIES, YOU WILL HAVE TO REENTER ALL USER NAMES AND PASSWORDS FOR SITES THAT YOU VISIT!

Close out of all browsers and Windows wait several seconds. Go to Start/My Computer/Drive C/ Right-Click on Drive C and Select "Properties" Select "Disk Clean Up" and answer "Yes" to the prompt. This will clean up any unused files on your machine.

UNCHECK anything relating to partitioning the drive before running Disk Clean Up. You can have the Compress Files Options checked.

When this process is done, close out of that Window, wait several seconds. Than go to Start/Run and Type in "temp" (no quotes) Delete all files/folders from this directory. They are doing nothing but clogging up space.

Now, shutdown (not restart) your computer. After the shutdown is complete, if you have a DSL or cable modem, unplug the cable modem power plug from the back of the modem. (NOT THE WALL OUTLET OR SURGE PROTECTOR) Leave your computer shutdown and modem unplugged for about 5-10 minutes.

Next, with your computer still shutdown, plug the modem back in and give it 2-3 minutes to reboot. When your modem has rebooted and is ready, reboot your computer. You will now have a cleaner system with those unneeded temp files cleared out and fresh data going to and from the modem. 

Can you browse now?

Not sure how to resolve this issue if you are on-dial up. In that case, you should consult your ISP.

Jack


----------



## SaadHabib (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, I tried the first method by Phoenyx. I did not get the Command Prompt going blank with a flashing cursor in the top. Instead I received this message:

Connecting To google.com...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80: Connect failed

However I did not get to try the second method suggested by Jack1000 because the modem is in another persons room. It is a wireless modem. I also forgot to mention that the three other people who live in the house have no abnormalities in their internet connection.
If you insist that I follow the second method as well, then I'll do so.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

SaadHabib said:


> Ok, I tried the first method by Phoenyx. I did not get the Command Prompt going blank with a flashing cursor in the top. Instead I received this message:
> 
> Connecting To google.com...Could not open connection to the host, on port 80: Connect failed
> 
> ...


I think that it could help because it sounds like an issue with your Internet connection. I have a DSL modem and this solution worked for me several times in the past. Cleaning out your Temporary Folders, Cookies, Cache, and History, as well as unplugging your modem for about 5 minutes when your computer is shutdown can give you a "fresh start" on reboot because you have data that may be intruding between the modem and the phone line. I had this same problem about a year ago where I couldn't get to some sites but could get to a few others and this solved the issue.

If this doesn't work, I would look into some add-ons, plug in's, or Firewall issues that may be disabling your Internet Connection. If this doesn't work, I would also contact your ISP. But do the above before calling them.

Jack


----------



## SaadHabib (Sep 23, 2006)

Alright then. I'll definitely do so tomorrow. I can't try that right now because the person is not at home and so I won't be able to access the modem.
However I'd also like to point out something interesting. I opened up Google Earth and not only was it successfully streaming whenever I went around the map, but within its own browser I am able to connect to sites. These are the same sites that both Mozilla and IE don't load up (from my knowledge they don't load up any).
I just thought I'd mention that. In any case, I'll follow up on what you suggested and let you know how that went.


----------

